# What is the proper way to write this?



## DennyB (Oct 3, 2021)

I play piano enough to compose, but I am not a trained pianist (I’m a trombone/brass player). 
What is the proper way to write this? There are effectively three parts: the top line, the bottom sustained pedal tone, and the bottom quarter rest - half note figure. And how would I write it in StaffPad so that it recognizes a properly- constructed measure?

Thank you!


----------



## Pseudonym (Oct 3, 2021)

From the way it appears, you could also write the first measure as a quarter note C tied to a half note C major triad. The 2nd measure is similar. The 3rd measure would be a D quarter tied to a half note chord written as A, D, F reading up from the bottom. You also have the option of applying the pedal anew at the beginning of each measure. And so on.


----------



## DennyB (Oct 3, 2021)

Do I need to use multiple voices or is there a more canonical way to write this?


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Oct 3, 2021)

I never write in pedal markings unless for a specific extended technique or effect.

The main differences are that the C, G, D, and G notes in the left hand are your bass notes, thus should all have down stems. Also the dynamics for piano always go between the staves.


----------

